# My latest creations



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are a few of my newest jigging spoons that are made from 3/8" tubing. The copper ones have been working pretty well for me this month. Both the plain copper and some with the tapes have caught the vast majority of my fish this fall.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

It must be so satisfying to catch fish on a lure that you made. That's so cool! They look really nice too...job well done. 

Juls


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

They look great.How do you shape them,I would like to try to make a few?
Jake


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I use 3/8" metal tubing found at almost any big hardware. I cut them with a pipe cutter, crush them almost flat in a vice, cinch one end, then fill them with lead. Drill holes and then rough cut the tapered edges and head with tin snips cutting right through the lead and all. (or use a grinding wheel) Put them back in the vice to straighten them back out and file them down with a hand file. They take me about 15 min. for a basic spoon. There's more to it, but that's about it.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks,I will try it.Years ago did similar.Crushed one end of stainless tubing,filled with lead then crushed the other end,drilled holes for line and hook at the end,made a good striper-hybrid bait.
Jake


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Those look like they could be deadly for Erie ice but where is the order form. Copper is always my favorite color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Very cool. Looks like they'd definately give a Swedish Pimple a run for it's money.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i agree those look awesome. u have got to try those in the islands for winter ices. bet u would sell quite a few up there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone! My buddy also began making them last year and caught some very nice eyes through the ice including 2 that went an identical 9lbs. 10oz. We use stainless steel bearings in the rattle spoons and they make quite a racket.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the color's on those jigging spoons...Great job I am sure there is great satisfaction in catching fish on lures you made yourself......JIM.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those look great. I know the Piedmont saugeye would HAMMER them!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Haven't tried them on Piedmont yet Daddy, but I sure miss my 9.9 days for sure. Piedmont was always one of my fav lakes and I haven't been there in a few years now. That lake used to be great for eyes. I never caught any real bruisers there, but always seemed to find some nice eaters.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are some of the nicest jigging spoons I have seen....great job!

Rod


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

An example of one of the rattle spoons made from the same 3/8" stock. 
The stainless bearings against the metal make for a pretty nice "click-clack" 
This is one my partner made last year that worked really well through the ice on Erie. 
Here is a picture taken on their last trip out on the ice last year. Many of these fish were caught on this very spoon.


----------

